# I can't configure HTML Munin with lighttpd



## panikaa (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi!

I've install munin from ports, munin-node, munin master, I take config file from this page http://munin.readthedocs.org/en/2.0.8/example/webserver/lighttpd.html and I run web server (lighttpd) with these configuration. my Freebsd is 9.1 x64 with custom kernel configure.
Error from munin: none.
Error from lighttpd: 

```
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (log.c.166) server started 
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (mod_fastcgi.c.1103) the fastcgi-backend /usr/lib/munin/cgi/munin-cgi-graph failed to start: 
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (mod_fastcgi.c.1107) child exited with status 2 /usr/lib/munin/cgi/munin-cgi-graph 
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (mod_fastcgi.c.1110) If you're trying to run your app as a FastCGI backend, make sure you're using the FastCGI-enabled version.
If this is PHP on Gentoo, add 'fastcgi' to the USE flags. 
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (mod_fastcgi.c.1397) [ERROR]: spawning fcgi failed. 
2013-02-23 14:05:24: (server.c.964) Configuration of plugins failed. Going down.
```


```
server.modules += ( "mod_fastcgi" )
$HTTP["host"] == "stats.legiont2.pl" {
  server.document-root = "/home/strona/munin/"
  alias.url += ( "/collectd/" => "/usr/share/doc/collectd/examples/php-collection/" )
  fastcgi.server = ("/cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph" =>
                   ("munin" =>
                     ("socket" => "/var/run/lighttpd/munin-fastcgi-graph.sock",
                      "bin-path" => "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/munin-fastcgi-graph",
                      "check-local" => "disable",
                      "max-procs" => 12,
                     )
                   )
                 )
```


```
html_strategy cgi
```

Can you help me?


----------

